

Helping my students overcome command-line bullshittery - miketuritzin
http://www.pgbovine.net/command-line-bullshittery.htm

======
dllthomas
_" I strive to remove incidental complexity for my students, so that they can
focus on the intrinsic complexity of their research."_

A worthy goal. I think, though, that calling out the fact that it's command
line serves to distract more than illuminate - at least the reader and
possibly the author. There are doubtless unnecessary steps between idea and
code. However, shoving those in a graphical wizard doesn't make it any better.

------
foobarfizzbuzz
>students don't know how to use man pages >fix the programs not the students

ok pal.

